# Identify my Peacock Cichlid.



## Jeremy Stanley

I found some peacocks in a Petco tank when they were small so i snagged them up. This one has grown up and looks really neat. Cant find what kind he is so any help identifying him would be nice. These were taken from my iPhone 3G so picture quality isnt all that great. He can become dark as a navy blue, but tends to stay as a lighter blue(picture makes him look like he has brighter blue than what he does. Orange is bright)


----------



## marvo

just call him a navy blue


----------



## Jeremy Stanley

looks like this 1 just about but he has orange instead of yellow.

http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_usercichlids/user_pics/7140/lwanda_d43c0d6c87.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund

It isn't a lwanda. The body shape is not indicative of an Aulonocara, but more that of the common hybrid Scieanochromis fryeri x Aulonocara.


----------



## marvo

heres what i was trying to say before ... a peacock is a peacock is a peacock... that just might be true but i am sure im wrong... enjoy your fish Jeremy Stanley i live right down the road and have 12 tanks most of which are empty... im tired of buying what the LPS STORE HAS TO OFFER so i sold out and starting all over...


----------



## sevmeera

looks very much like a hybrid that I once had, they claimed it was a blue regal x firefish
here is a pic, similar body shape...


----------



## Jeremy Stanley

Yea that does look similar, and nice to know marvo that u live right down the road lol


----------



## cichlid jake5

once u mix em,who knows?It is mixed,btw.u can tell cuz the stripes are crooked or blended.prob a firefish w/luwanda. :-?


----------

